# Vollmer closing shop....



## Lucky13 (Apr 12, 2014)

_Another "Fallen Flag". German model maker Vollmer has announced they will cease business in the middle of 2014.
Managing director Susanne Vollmer stated on FERPRESS:
"We as a small medium enterprises have to suffer from the general trend., We came to this context, after careful consideration to the conclusion that it is better in time and ordered to stop and build no longer an uncertain future of the company., This would ultimately been unfair also to the remaining employees. Hopefully it very much that it is possible with our help, accommodate them all in the next few months elsewhere. "


Interestingly, Vollmer attended the 2014 Nuremberg Toy Fair and announced new models to be released in the first 6 months of 2014._



Shame....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 12, 2014)

That really stinks.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 13, 2014)

Yep...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 13, 2014)




----------

